# -15 Degrees and -45 Wind Chill Today



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Fun, ain't it? I'm ordering sweet potatoe plants and fruit trees to stay sane(ish)! And there's always Port from Wollersheim's Winery


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice pics!

We're at a toasty 15F, but winds are steady at 25-30 mph with gusts to 60.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

dcross said:


> Fun, ain't it? I'm ordering sweet potatoe plants and fruit trees to stay sane(ish)! And there's always Port from Wollersheim's Winery


Yeppers... Sure is fun! What kind of sweet 'taters you going with, and from which outfit? I'm looking at growing them for the first time this year.

Port from Wollersheims? Eeek. Too sweet for my blood. Planted much of their grape acreage back in '77-'79. Did the barrel work on some of their early award-winning vintages too, of course with Bob as my boss/mentor. Try their Domaine Reserve - you'll like it. My favorite - brings back memories - are wines incorporating the variety Baco Noir - you can always smell and taste blackberry. Ahhh, the memories. It is really amazing how one can associate smell and taste with favorable memories. Like harvesting honey, too!


-MM


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Last year I grew 50 Beauregard from Steele: http://www.sweetpotatoplant.com/ 

I planted them in a ridge, but didn't bother with the plastic. Not much to look at when they arrived, but once they took off only needed a little hoeing throughout the summer. I think I averaged about three decent tubers/plant, got 35 out of the 50 to survive the first week, started digging them in August and still have one left in the basement.

Everyone liked them, so this year I'm going with 450 Beauragard and 50 Vardamann. I also ordered them for delivery mid-May since last year they were in transit over Memorial Day.

I've been finding the port to be just the thing for this weather I liked their River Gold also, much more economical!


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

-15 Degrees and -45 Wind Chill Today.......

Soooo That means no Sandels and shorts today if we come visit ?


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, at least it's sunny! I'd wait a bit on the sandals though.

Port sounds lovely...sweet things are good for raising seratonin levels in winter ...so it's _medicinal!_


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

dcross said:


> Everyone liked them, so this year I'm going with 450 Beauragard and 50 Vardamann. I also ordered them for delivery mid-May since last year they were in transit over Memorial Day.


Thanks for the info - I'm going to try them this year.


-MM


----------

